# Hey from the USA (colorado)



## horse nut (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Folks, 

I've been riding horse for about 6 years. I have ridden western pleasure and won some shows, but my real love is jumping!!!! I love it and my dream is to ride in the world cup, crazy i know but that's it. Anyway I'm a working student at http://www.serenityfarmllc.com/home.html I hope to get a degree in Equine Business from St. Andrews college in NC. well that is all about me, hope to get to know some of you all! 

take care


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## horse nut (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks sorry about the 2nd post I didn't see the 1st one


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  What a nice place to work/learn. When do you hope to start college? To bad its so far away, nothing with that degree program near you?


----------



## horse nut (Aug 10, 2009)

nope CUS the other college I have really looked at does not have Equine Business


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome! =]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, what a nice place you are working at! Welcome, again. =)


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Woo! Colorado!


----------



## horse nut (Aug 10, 2009)

Colorado is a grate place to live! it cool you are in CO too


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

welcome from colorado


----------

